# Choked Paddlefish



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

I commonly see bass that have choked on other fish but a paddlefish... the catfish must have been swimming in the wrong place at the wrong time. These came out of a .5 acre pond.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

How on earth does a channel get into a plankton eaters mouth?? and then not get spit out?? weird......
Glad to see you back on here lucas, havent seen much from you lately, I imagine the spring busy season is slowing down now.
BTW, Im sending you a PM. Check it out

Salmonid


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Crazy pic! I cant believe something like that woild happen. The channel must have thought it was getting a big meal. What is a paddlefish doing in 0.5 acres? I dont know anything about them but would have guessed that they need significantly more room.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Move over turducken, paddlecat is for dinner tonite!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

A .5 acre pond is very small for a paddlefish. The former owner of this pond was an Ohio river fisherman and transported various species. 

Another theroy is that the paddlefish died and the cat tried to take a bite in the wrong spot; got stuck and struggled to death. 

Sorry I've been MIA. The fish business has been busy this year. The recent water temperatures have about mandated a slow down though.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

JamesT said:


> Move over turducken, paddlecat is for dinner tonite!


Okay, that was funny !


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Jigging Jim said:


> Okay, that was funny !


Occasionally i have my moments. The rest of the time im just annoying.


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

wow i have never seen one of those in my lifee ....i had to wiki that thing ..seems they are a rare fish and illegal in most states to fish ..CRAZZY learn somthing new everyday ....its a shame that it thought that cat was food lol ..it musta been hungrrrryyyy lol


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

oh i read on WIKI that they swim with their mouths open soo it choked prolly by accident ...still awesome and a shameee any others in ur pond? lol


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

JamesT said:


> Occasionally i have my moments. The rest of the time im just annoying.


Yes, I agree.... lol.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats nuts!


----------

